# LED indicator in mute button is always on. Laptop HP 6460b

## agentsmith83

Hello, I got HP ProBook 6460b.

My sound device is HDA intel with STAC92xx codec.

Headphones, internal mic and other work perfectly.

But LED indicator in mute button is always RED. And the button works fine.

According to HD-Audio-Models.txt

STAC92HD83*

===========

  ref		Reference board

  mic-ref	Reference board with power management for ports

  dell-s14	Dell laptop

  hp		HP laptops with (inverted) mute-LED

  hp-dv7-4000	HP dv-7 4000

  auto		BIOS setup (default)

I placed options snd-hda-intel model=hp in /etc/modules.d/alsa.conf. But this did not take effect.

LED works correctly with Gentoo Live DVD.

----------

## agentsmith83

SOLVED.

I have included "Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio" in the kernel and now the LED is working properly.

----------

## Mason-LED

Wow   Nobody，  die page~~~

----------

